# Sense 4.0 Port



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Guy over on xda has a bootable port for the GSM nexus. Any chance we can use that to get a build for us?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23373572#post23373572

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

> *WHAT DOESN'T:*
> -ALL THE REST!! FOR NOW IT WON'T PASS THE BOOT SCREEN!!


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

you will probably never see a FUNCTIONAL sense or blur or touchwiz port. if you wanted an OEM skin you shouldnt have bought this phone.


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

No reason to not have more options, Sense is just as good as MIUI once you throw some love into it like Team Bamf did







I say go for it whoever has the skills or the want-to to go for this.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I would play with it. Never hurts to have options to mix things up. Doubt we will ever see it fully functional though.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

reuuin said:


> No reason to not have more options, Sense is just as good as MIUI once you throw some love into it like Team Bamf did I say go for it whoever has the skills or the want-to to go for this.


Speaking of miui. Looks like DV is on it as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

The dev does need help. But what is everyone thoughts. I would love to see it. Links are here.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Threads merged


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I like options. As much as I love this phone, I think my next purchase will be a sense or twiz phone just because eventually it will have an aosp rom. I like pure aosp, I like miui, I like sense/touchwiz and I hope were able to see the latter as an option soon.

Haters ensue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having the option whether fully functional or not that's why I bought this phone the dev support and options

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

reuuin said:


> No reason to not have more options, Sense is just as good as MIUI once you throw some love into it like Team Bamf did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither of which are as nice as AOSP


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd love to see this done, and also Touchwiz.. but I'm still surprised that nobody has tried the latest Blurwich.. I was under the impression that the Razr and GN shared simlar hardware (CPU, GPU) and that would probably be the easiest to port.


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I love options, go for whatever OEM skin you guys want. I say sense first for its elegance lol aosp still home base people, don't forget that. Nexus = options options options!


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


> I'd love to see this done, and also Touchwiz.. but I'm still surprised that nobody has tried the latest Blurwich.. I was under the impression that the Razr and GN shared simlar hardware (CPU, GPU) and that would probably be the easiest to port.


Just my opinion but blur is hideous

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

And now Droidvicious is working on twiz, sense, and blur. Along with miui for like 7 devices. Holy expletive

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Having used a Droid x for about a year I hate blur but once again options blur might be cool for some looking forward to touch wiz as it's only skin i haven't played with

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

And they got it working. To be expected no ril and the hw acceleration is shot but it loads up and you can play with sense 4.0. Link still in op. Lte port please?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought this phone because it was a developers phone. Even though it's meant for AOSP it is still really awesome to see we have all these options. Give us good ammo against the other OEM fanboys who think their phones are the shiznit.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie...this is pretty awesome.


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

I miss the N1 days where we didn't have people ruining Nexus devices with this crap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ril is working now , now what exactly is it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

thejron said:


> I miss the N1 days where we didn't have people ruining Nexus devices with this crap.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

aardvark502 said:


> Ril is working now , now what exactly is it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ril is the radio interface layer. Its a large portion of code (about 40k lines) that's embedded into numerous apks (phone, mms, framework, etc) and it is what helps the hw radio connect to the signal. Its what tells the hw to work and how to work pretty much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

thejron said:


> I miss the N1 days where we didn't have people ruining Nexus devices with this crap.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


really?
i could have sworn there was a sense port for the nexus one, oh wait....there is one
http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/install-sense-3-0-based-rom-on-nexus-one-with-720p-video-recording/

you should do some research before posting crap that will make you look stupid, just sayin


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> really?
> i could have sworn there was a sense port for the nexus one, oh wait....there is one
> http://www.addictive...ideo-recording/
> 
> you should do some research before posting crap that will make you look stupid, just sayin


The N1 is easy to port because it shares hardware with other HTC phones. This one, not so much.


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> The N1 is easy to port because it shares hardware with other HTC phones. This one, not so much.


But progress is here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah I mean in no longer than a week they have a build with working radios. I mean that alone is crazy. Not to mention driver ports and everything else. Really its just the graphics left on the GSM build. Then they plan to port it over for lte

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks cool would be kind of fun to see sense on this. Probably wouldn't use it to much but it would be fun to try it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

